# Bushynose Pleco?



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought this fish about a month ago, it is supposed to be a Bushynose Pleco. I'm not sure if it is a BP unless they look like this when they are young, it is about two inches long. It was more of a light brown color when I first bought it, now its getting darker and spots are more pronounced. This fish is in my 55g, just want to make sure it is a BP. Most other varieties get to big for my tank. What do you think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say its a bn, To small to tell sex though.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I would agree. Its a BE colors are right. It should be darker in color, it's probably settled now as before it was lighter from stress. It will be very happy in a 55g.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I concur


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you very much. Just wanted to make sure, didn't want a fish that is to big for my tank and might not be compatible with other tank mates.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bushynose Pleco, eh? Sounds cute...

I just read that and thought "Sounds cute... I want one!"


----------

